
Litecoin Booms as Market Cap Tops $2B for First Time - jonsouth
http://bitsonline.com/litecoin-market-cap-tops-2bn/
======
TalonTech
It's like a chain in waiting. Bitcoin blows up LTC is already in place to take
over.

